# Bronzers for asian skintones



## carinapieries (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you prefer blusher or bronzer for asian skintones? Ive never tried bronzer myself. Have no idea how to apply it! I usually stick to blushers but Im thinking about getting myself a mac bronzer to help me achieve that sun-kissed look and to enhance my skintone.

Carina
xx


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2006)

I prefer blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For some reason bronzers make me look "dirty", like I've been playing in the desert and have sand residue on my face. Or maybe I just haven't found the right bronzer yet... hmm...


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah thats what Im afraid of-it being too dark! Might just stick to my blushers then!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Same as exodus here, bronzers make me look a bit dirty or just too damn fake. I have found some blushes that do help to make me look tanned, and some are nowhere near the same colour as bronzers. My skin isn't super-dark for an Asian, but quite sallow-looking. You know, that weird sort of yellow?


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi mspixieears, can you recommend any mac blushers that give that tanned look please? I have buff but thats more of a contouring blush I think.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 26, 2006)

moved to recs


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 26, 2006)

i use a bronzer mostly in the summer. i'm filipino so my body gets all kinds of dark and my face won't catch up and just stays yellowy, so i use the bronzer to make my face look not as ghostly. ha.

if you're lighter skinned, you could try MAC's iridescent loose powder in golden bronze. my cousin's wife and her friends would use it in the summer.


----------



## koolkatz (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm Asian (around NC35).  I find that Stila's Brava blush is awesome as a subtle bronzer.  I also think BB's powder bronzer in Light is excellent as well.


----------



## exballerina (Feb 26, 2006)

MAC's Refined Golden works really well with my Asian skin (NC40). And I wouldn't go any darker than Refined Golden. Hm, maybe try Chanel or NARS? I've heard their bronzers are subtler than MAC's.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carinapieries* 
_Hi mspixieears, can you recommend any mac blushers that give that tanned look please? I have buff but thats more of a contouring blush I think._

 
The 2 that instantly spring to mind are Balthusphere cheekhue & Rose d'Or bronzing stick.

Non MAC, I've been known to use Wet n Wild Flirt blush stick (poor man's version of NARS Copacabana multiple!) and UD Cool shimmer stick in Biker.


 Quote:

  i use a bronzer mostly in the summer. i'm filipino so my body gets all kinds of dark and my face won't catch up and just stays yellowy, so i use the bronzer to make my face look not as ghostly. ha.  
 
This is SOOOO me too! Only half-Filipino, if one can even tell. Good to know I'm not alone


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2006)

My skin is funny! The skin on my body is distinctly yellowish, but the skin on my face is kinda pinkish. If I wear nothing on my face it looks like I've overloaded on pinkish foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whyyyyy? I don't understand!


----------



## carinapieries (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks girls. I might visit the nars counter first. Looking for something very subtle!


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm asian (NC35) and I use both. I find that I can pull off most blush colors applied SHEERLY and also bronzer applied sheerly. It's all about moderation.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 10, 2006)

I use MSF's like Goldplay a lot for color, but for blushes, I like Blushbaby, Dollymix and Golden Kitty/Primpin.  As for bronzers, I've heard a lot about Refined Golden... oh yeah, and I'm an NC35 Japanese girl.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 10, 2006)

I use refined golden as well.It is the best bronzer I have seen.I'm NC40-43


----------



## jeanna (Mar 10, 2006)

NARS bronzer in Laguna


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 11, 2006)

i'm korean nc30 and i just recently bought mac's golden bronzer and it's really subtle. it looks scary in the pan but goes on pretty sheer, not too dark where it makes you look dirty or orange, just a nice healthy glow. for the best bet if you're near a counter or store, just go in and have them recommend and apply it for you.
i always hear great things about nars laguna. i've been lemming the sephora nars orgasm/laguna duo ack.


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 13, 2007)

I am NC25/30.

I LOVE NARS bronzer in LAGUNA!!!!

It's not orange or dirty looking. Simply gorgeous on the skin. 

I can put it on sheer for the winter months and build the color up for the summer.


----------



## cinnybuns (Aug 14, 2007)

I 2nd this, the color is very nice no orangey tint to it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I am NC25/30.

I LOVE NARS bronzer in LAGUNA!!!!

It's not orange or dirty looking. Simply gorgeous on the skin. 

I can put it on sheer for the winter months and build the color up for the summer._


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not asian, but I have really yellow undertones. I sometimes look anemic next to my friends, and I deal with it by using MAC's pressed powder in NW45. I used to use the bronzing powders, but soon came to realize they all left a yellowish cast on my skin (Golden, Refined Golden). Bronze is good as well, and so is Mellow Rave (from Balloonacy). They have pink undertones, so they're good at counteracting the yellow in my skintone. For reference, I am an NC30 in the winter, and an NC35-40 in the summer.


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 15, 2007)

you may want to try an illuminatiing bronzer so that it give highlight to the skin as well instead of making it look dull with matte bronzers. I'm currently using Stila's Illuminating Finishing Powder bronzer and it's working out great for me!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 15, 2007)

im asian, nc30 with yellow undertones and use refined golden bronzer. i find you need to use a light hand otherwise your cheeks will look ruddy. as most bronzers are yellow based, its best to use a very light dusting. or i reccomend peach-pink blushers like mac peachtwist which looks sooo good against my skin (if i do say so myself lol)


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm korean. i use the bare essentuals WARMTH! it gives me a nice tan when i want it! people actually ask me if  i tanned! it looks healthy too. but u have to be careful not too put too much


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_you may want to try an illuminatiing bronzer so that it give highlight to the skin as well instead of making it look dull with matte bronzers. I'm currently using Stila's Illuminating Finishing Powder bronzer and it's working out great for me!_

 
Hey, thank you for the recommendation!
That's the thing, it doesn't seem dull, because of the pink undertones. I highlight my cheekbones, but sometimes a woman needs a matte bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Shimmer is nice, and I use it in all of my looks, however as far as looking naturally tanned, it's nice not to have big specks of glitter allover my face. In photographs, shimmer also defeats the purpose of bronzer, since it reflects light.


----------



## RoseMe (Aug 16, 2007)

I am NC30 and the pearlizer in warm is amazingly nice and natural on me.  Give it a try!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Hey, thank you for the recommendation!
That's the thing, it doesn't seem dull, because of the pink undertones. I highlight my cheekbones, but sometimes a woman needs a matte bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Shimmer is nice, and I use it in all of my looks, however as far as looking naturally tanned, it's nice not to have big specks of glitter allover my face. In photographs, shimmer also defeats the purpose of bronzer, since it reflects light._

 
well, it looks funny when u take pictures with the bronzer on but in real life it really looks like a real neat tan.  the kind of look that you'd get when you're just out of the sun, skin still glowing from some sweat... well... it looks better than it sounds. heh.


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Nars Laguna.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 

 
_NARS bronzer in Laguna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i second this


----------



## me_jelly (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm an NC35 asian (for reference).

I have 2 recs for you =)

1. NARS laguna - I waited YEARS to try this, and once I did, I loved it!  The shimmer in the pan is ever so subtle and gives you a wonderful tan glow (not oily shine, which I was afraid of).  It doesn't look dirty or orange at all and you can built according to your needs, definitely try this one if you want a naturally sun-kissed look

2. MAC gingerly (blush) - this one is a matte finish, it's the most gorgeous peachy bronze blush I've ever tried - it gives you a bronzy glow with a hint of peachy flush


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 28, 2007)

NARS Laguna or Casino. Casino is one step bronzier than Laguna which is a bit golder.  Asian skin varies from the palest white porcelain to a deep ebony-there is such a big variety out there! 
I have been using South Beach Multiple for small touches of bronze.


----------



## Reiko (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm Asian and pretty pale - NC 20 to NC 25 - but my favorite bronzer would have to be Nars Laguna.  Love that stuff - it's totally worth it.  I use my kabuki brush and dot some on my forehead, tip of my nose, and cheekbones and I'm set for the day.


----------



## sophisticatedmu (Jan 22, 2008)

Benefit Dallas bronzer is great and so is BE warmth


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 22, 2008)

May I also suggest NARS blushes in Zen (neutral brown) which is matte and Madly (brown with pink undertone). They are great for everyday wear and contouring if you have a round face.


----------



## mich (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm Asian NC35 and I love the heck out of my Global Glow. I'm thinking Warmed MSF should be similar enough. For a more matte look I use Rimmel's bronzer in Sun Glow - which is really orange but I like that, 'cause I only use it on my cheeks. 

As for blushes, you could try Sunbasque.


----------

